# beware of Spanish bandits



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Found this on the net from an English paper in Spain look at the date at the bottom of the piece.

Not everyone was having a good time at Christmas! Hundreds of ‘camper-van’ and ‘dormobile’ owners annually make the long journey south for the winter from northern Europe.

Many get attacked en-route. Waiting like spiders to entrap these often elderly travellers are groups of modern day ‘highwaymen’. Unlike the fabled Dick Turpin, these ruthless and violent individuals and groups will stop at nothing to relieve their victims of money, jewellery and valuable possessions! It is alleged that they are being assisted by others in a wide and terrifyingly efficient network.

Peculiar
Recently this scenario took place and involved Norman Whittaker and his wife from Lancashire. As they approached the French / Spanish border they paid their dues at the ‘peaje’ tool booth. Whilst doing so, the official in the pay booth acted in what Norman believed to be “a very peculiar fashion.” This caused him to become suspicious and, as they drove away, he immediately noticed the official using a mobile phone. Within minutes of their departure, a black BMW with four male occupants came alongside waving and gesticulating for them to pull over and stop. Having read of others being robbed in this way via the Caravan Club magazine, Norman refused their ‘invitation’ which proved to be the most sensible and correct course of action.

As traffic allowed, the BMW came alongside yet again but this time used a device to smash the passenger door and presumably intimidate them into stopping. Despite more rocks and stones, a determined and resolute Norman gritted his teeth and ploughed on trying to escape the now very aggressive attackers. They were only saved from further attacks by the fact that the road layout was such that the criminals were forced to exit the motorway before they themselves were ‘trapped’ on a long section of Autopista’.

Identical stories
The couple were shaken by their unpleasant experience but glad to have escaped unharmed and intact. On arrival at the El Raco campsite in Benidorm, they contacted the Round Town News and told their horrific tale. Further, more extensive investigation revealed that amazingly more than 90 per cent of the occupants of the campsite had a similar and sometimes identical story to tell. Evidence of the attacks was obvious on the vehicles and also in the faces and minds of those who had been through these traumas.

Parked either side of the Whittakers were Hedley & Frances Sleep and another couple who wished to remain anonymous. Their stories were worse in that they had also been attacked but as they slept in their vehicles in official ‘service areas. The Sleep’s attackers had convincingly posed as Police complete with uniform and a dominant aggressive manner that cost them dearly.

Not our problem
According to the dozens interviewed in El Raco and the other ten sites in Benidorm, this is fast becoming the ‘norm’. They claim the police are either unable or unwilling to assist as, when the incidents occurred there were no police available especially on the border area in question. Subsequently when reporting the crimes on arrival at their destination they were told it was ‘out of their area of jurisdiction and ‘too late anyway’.

Modern day caravaners are having to ‘run the gauntlet’ which is being operated reasonably successfully by a number of increasingly sophisticated and violent gangs. There is little that can be done to protect them from such incidents other than to warn people ALWAYS lock you doors. Try not to transit at night and try to have two drivers to lessen the fatigue. Most importantly, like the Whittakers. DO NOT STOP!
Join this article's discussion on the forums
(1 comment )
Last Updated ( Friday, 26 December 2008 )


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Pretty disturbing reading :-(


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

These incidents have been known about for years Inkey. Before everyone is frightened to death I think that we should put the problem in perspective. 

Thousands of us make the trip South in both the summer and winter every year without problems, however, just like having burglars at home, you might just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time and experience trouble. Normally the low life are only after your valuables and it is very rare that anyone is harmed in the process and rarer still for the problem to reach the stage that you describe, although I don't doubt that it can happen.

To make yourself less venerable old hands will tell you to take the western route down through France and then central Spain as far as you can, depending on your final destination. This avoids the eastern France/Spanish border areas and Spanish coast which are the more prone to these problems. Fit a good alarm system with a perimeter setting. Most of all though do stay away from autoroute service stations for your overnight stops which is where most of the problems arise.

Incidentally, I do speak from experience, having woken in the middle of the night to find a 'gentleman' already in our cab. This is life I'm afraid and we haven't allowed the experience to put us off.

Have fun.

Ron


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Spanish bandits*

We have heard similar stories going back 5 years or more, from friends, not in campers, but in cars, on the Motorway that goes through Madrid.

If we travel through Spain we take a longer route, to the West, and have not yet had a problem, but it is disgraceful that the Spanish police let this happen.

Helen


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It goes back even further than this. I don't know how many visits I have made to Spain over the years but I have only ever been stopped once and that was by genuine police who asked me to blow into their little bag  I had fortunately not had a drop all day.

Instead of wild newspaper articles it would be interesting to hear from the named people themselves or at least from someone who has actually experienced difficulties or even someone from that site because it must have been the topic of the week! 

Think there was a poll about incidents sometime ago which came out very very low for actual incidents experienced.

peedee


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Spanish bandits*

We do personally know 3 couples who have been held up and robbed in this way.

Helen


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: beware of spannish bandits*



inkey-2008 said:


> Many get attacked en-route. Waiting like spiders to entrap these often elderly travellers are groups of modern day 'highwaymen'. Unlike the fabled Dick Turpin, these ruthless and violent individuals and groups will stop at nothing to relieve their victims of money, jewellery and valuable possessions! It is alleged that they are being assisted by others in a wide and terrifyingly efficient network.


Oh for God's sake! Did you read stuff like this to your children at bed-time too?

Of course there are thefts and sometimes theft with violence offered to tourists - of any sort - but this is crass.

The author of this piece of [_insert as appropriate_] should be done for theft himself, for plundering the Book of Negative Superlatives:-

* attacked!
* spiders!
* entrap!
* elderly travellers!
* modern-day highwaymen!
* ruthless and violent!
* stop at nothing!
* wide and terrifyingly efficient network!

Where's the bleeding soundtrack? I could post stuff like this all day long about crime I deal with on a daily basis which is all around us, and scare the poo out of everybody. So how about posting something like, "I've read an article about some motorhomers being victims of crime in Spain on the motorways. Sounds a bit scary, so best be on our guards & don't stop for anything other than a marked Police car" or similar. That's positive information, and pretty proportionate to the risk.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: beware of spannish bandits*



asprn said:


> inkey-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Many get attacked en-route. Waiting like spiders to entrap these often elderly travellers are groups of modern day 'highwaymen'. Unlike the fabled Dick Turpin, these ruthless and violent individuals and groups will stop at nothing to relieve their victims of money, jewellery and valuable possessions! It is alleged that they are being assisted by others in a wide and terrifyingly efficient network.
> ...


Dougie thanks so much for your time to write this as we are just back from New Year and now packing to go off to Spain for the very first time in a Motorhome and we don't need to read such Crap!!!
We Know we should be on our guard but we don't need to be scared in such a way.
Your kind words puts it into perspective thanks so much and Happy New Year also.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Bandits*

Hi.
Good posting.
We heard stories about this sort of thing from some caravanning friends years ago & now _*always keep our mobile phone handy *_to _"make it look like we are phoning the police"_
We have also read advice at the Spanish motorway services regarding "potential attacks"
There are those who call this sort of thing 'scaremongering'
I call it forewarned is forearmed 8)

PS Have just read 'asprn' reply & believe that 'inkey-2008' is only reporting what the "article" said.......Newspapers do that sort of writing don't they???


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Bandits*



1happy said:


> Hi.
> Good posting.
> We heard stories about this sort of thing from some caravanning friends years ago & now _*always keep our mobile phone handy *_to _"make it look like we are phoning the police"_
> We have also read advice at the Spanish motorway services regarding "potential attacks"
> ...


We get this story all the time on the forum but until some one can say *I have been robbed* it is a story.
It is always a friend of a friend.
Robberies do happen everywhere any time everyday so you have to be sensible.
Your Motorhome is your home and you have to do all the things that you do to safe guard your house.
Happy holiday to you and all those down there in Spain.
You all got there safely lets hope we, that are on our way down, get there safely. :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Bandits*



1happy said:


> Have just read 'asprn' reply & believe that 'inkey-2008' is only reporting what the "article" said.......Newspapers do that sort of writing don't they???


Indeed some do, but that's not the point I make. Simply cutting & pasting crass and idiotically-written scaremongering toot, will never help anyone. I'm quite sure inkey-2008 had no intention of scaring anyone, but what of the effect of posting it? That post will only ever make nervous people change their underwear or - more likely - stop them from travelling to the sun and enjoying what will be 99.99% a safe and happy trip.

Nothing's changed. There is indeed crime in Spain, and there's crime in France. There's even crime in the UK. There is not though a VAST EVIL BAND OF THIEVES AND ROBBERS HIDING IN THE BUSHES WAITING TO PREY ON OLD PEOPLE WITH MOTORHOMES AND KILL THEM IN UNTHINKABLE WAYS. :roll: (If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will find a way to tell me afterwards....)

I completely concur that there's a need for sensible attentiveness when motorhoming on the continent, and taking some simple precautions - which are outlined in some good threads elsewhere on the forum - will keep you safe & happy.

Dougie.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Nearly?*

Hi
Perspective is always a good thing.
As a matter of interest we were parked briefly at a motorway services south of Peniscola & got chatting with another motorhomer (as you do!)
We kept an eye on our door the whole time, until my husband went in the van to do something, whilst in the van he noticed a man with his face pushed up against the drivers side window, who obviously had not seen my husband because when hubby flung the door open nearly flattening the 'peeker' in the process, "Peeker" ran off without a word....(as opposed to saying) _"I was just admiring how clean your wife keeps the interior"_ :lol:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

If 90% of the camp site had similar attacks why in heavens sake to they keep coming what a load of twaddle. Stop and think about this the 90% should talk to the 10% who have not been attacked and yes I am one of the 10% despite thousands of miles around europe including Spain where I live some people really make Motorhomeing fun don't they.

Colin Frier


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

38Rover said:


> some people really make Motorhomeing fun don't they


 :lol: :lol:

That's what I was trying to say.

Dougie.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bandits ahoy!*

 Buona sera tutti, thought I was reading about my local high street bank here: :roll: 
* attacked! 
* spiders! 
* entrap! 
* elderly travellers! 
* modern-day highwaymen! 
* ruthless and violent! 
* stop at nothing! 
* wide and terrifyingly efficient network!

especially that last asterisk!.
Keep travelling and safe.
saluti,
eddied
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly newspapers sell copies based on superlatives. We all know examples of how "worst ever", "life threatening" and the like (not quoted from any threads on this forum) are written in the hope of attracting people to buy the newspaper.

Sadly it is not just newspapers, TV and Radio broadcasters are equally responsible. I wonder how much worse our downturn in the economy is being made by the repeated "disaster" claims being oput out many times a day on the media?

Is there an answer? Yes, don't believe everything you read/see/hear in the public media. Act sensibly to minimise risk when travelling and keep a mobile phone by your side with the emergency number pre-dialled. BUT don't lose out on the fun of using your MH - just think and plan sensibly and travel with someone else if you can.

I am sure the original post was made with the best of intentions and was not there to alarm people, merely make people think. This has been successfully achieved but there is no need to be terrified of travelling. As Asprn has reported crime occurs everywhere but remember the phrase at the end of BBC Crimewatch "these scenes may have been very vivid but remember violent crime is very rare". It is easy to think it is the norm - it is not.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

IVE GOT MY PEPPER SPRAY
A BIG ROLLING PIN
TRAINNING ZACK MY DOG TO BARK 
MOBILE PHONE READY
MADE ROTA FOR SLEEPING
CHAINS TOLOCK CAB DOORS
HUBBY RIDING SHOT GUN ON ROOF
SEE YOU ALL IN MARCH
TOMNJUNE


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tomnjune said:


> IVE GOT .... HUBBY RIDING SHOT GUN ON ROOF


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

The article may have been written emotively, but a couple of tuggers pulled in to our site this week and it happened to them north of Madrid and they lost €1500. If you think is is just a story, then come and see them. Best advice is to keep doors locked when travellling, have a camera at the ready to point at the car (usually BMW with hand held sign), never stop for plained clothed policemen and never show your money. You can also keep a second wallet with €20 euros in it. This crime does not happen a lot, it is always best to be prepared. Crime happens everywhere.

Guy


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

It does happen. A dutch couple who are friends have a dent on the rear corner of their van as it was hit by a big stick . The idea was to make them think there was a tyre problem. They did not stop and were fine. However other friends have been attacked two times in France on proper camp sites so its not only Spain' I dont use toll autoroutes but when son Mark was racing we were up and down the AP7 all the time with a UK reg van without problems. Once we got hit with a water bomb going through a small village. I stopped, Mark took off after them and they quickly legged it. I think thet were possibly youngsters having some fun. Strangly I only ever hear of this happening on autoroutes but it does not worry me at all as I think it only happens to a very small percentage of vans and if it happens to me I will deal with it but as I am now Spanish reg maybe they will not bother


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

legend654 said:


> The article may have been written emotively, but a couple of tuggers pulled in to our site this week and it happened to them north of Madrid and they lost €1500. If you think is is just a story, then come and see them. Best advice is to keep doors locked when travellling, have a camera at the ready to point at the car (usually BMW with hand held sign), never stop for plained clothed policemen and never show your money. You can also keep a second wallet with €20 euros in it. This crime does not happen a lot, it is always best to be prepared. Crime happens everywhere.
> 
> Guy


We have made up a second wallet with copy of money and old credit cards that that we changed numbers on ready to chuck at anybody that tries but the main deterrent is Louis I defy anyone to out smart him.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

It`s been happening in the UK for years, the police know who`s doing the crime, i`m sure their name was ( oh yes the goverment ) never be caught so far


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Had a brick thrown at my backbox while travelling through Barcelona in 2006. Two very smart people driving an Audi A6 were the offenders. They drove alongside me in broad daylight signalling me to stop. I put my thumb up indicating that I would stop. They pulled up at a suitable point about half a mile further on and I drove straight passed them. They did try and catch me up but I tucked myself in beteen 2 lorries so no real problem. 

A Dutch couple we met on a campsite in Sitges had been robbed at the same place losing his passport, credit cards and cash. This year in Benidorm a couple towing a caravan in an open topped car was attacked on the way to the site but the culprits failed to succeed although they attempted to drag them out of their vehicle.

None of these incidents have prevented us from travelling extensively in europe but I think it pays to always be on the lookout. These are the only incidents I know about in 40 years of overseas camping, caravanning and motorhoming staying on Aires, campsites and even wildcamping.


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

I understand the issue regarding the manner in which a story is relayed to us lot but that aside, the actual risk does sound very real. I've met 2 people locally who were robbed in this manner although both in Brit reg cars. Both had cash stolen without knowing it had happend. Moreover, these were not stupid people and were themselves aware of the 'stories' about these scams. There is a strong belief in Spain that the local police themselves are involved. This is based on the fact that these attacks have been reported for many years now but nothing seems to be done on the part of the authorities. Who knows the truth? 

I think the best way of avoiding such problems is follow all the very good advice found on this site and keep away from the know areas that are prone to such attacks and if stopped...make sure that you have only minimal money on your person. 

Such is life unfortunately!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Listen up folks ! The truth and nothing but the Truth! Its not nice to hear what you don't really want to hear !! And be put off your trip to Spain-France, well don't be , All major transit routes present some form of danger by either orangised gangs or loners (chancers) looking to steal off unwary travellers, Euroland is not the uk and the police are not the same as the good old british bobby?. Watched the X files whats the key word! TRUST NO ONE. remember this and you wont go wrong, 
the'se are the rules ,Don't park overnight on any service area ,Dont let your van out of sight if you do use them. If you get out of your van Lock it lock it, 2mtr away lock it, dont let a stranger get close to you and if someone asks you directions in english ! you better check your van! Yes people do get robbed because we all make it easy for them, Dont put documents and cards in handbags,hide one card keep one card . use your photo licence as Id ,hide your passports, make 4 copys of all documents and hide with originals .You will only get asked to stop by The Guardia Civil or police National /local in Spain the numero is always on the roof of the vehicle and they are in 2s, Spanish people don't normally tell you if your wheels falling off, so unless you are on fire ,Ignore!, follow the rules and come and Enjoy What can be a Fantastic journey make a point of seeing the real Spain away from the Costa's its a hidden jem, Buen Viajes.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Personally i have no fears since i installed this device :wink:






Oh and that other sensitive subject we both sleep wearing these

http://www.germes-online.com/catalog/70/1235/13784/sell_mf12_type_gas_mask.html 


Happy days people  
Alan H


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> Personally i have no fears since i installed this device :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahhhh.

You want one of these.

http://www.steelwheels4x4.com/


----------

